# Tommy MacDonald to host new Woodworking Show on PBS WGBH



## bko (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Congrats to Tommy! A fellow LJ. Looking forward to it. Thanks for posting bko.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Very Cool Tommy! Can't wait to see it!

AKA…...........Woodchic


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats to Tommy!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that´s cool congrat´s Tommy T-chiesel


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

How exciting! He seems like he will be a nice addition to the PBS lineup.

Question: Splintered Board's blog says

"*Follow a novice woodworker on his journey to becoming an accomplished furniture maker/designer*"

I'm pretty sure that Tommy is already an accomplished furniture maker, so what journey is there to follow?


----------



## bko (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like Glen Huey over at Popular Woodworking picked up the story too now:

http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/WGBH+Returns+To+Woodworking.aspx

I really hope this works out! Tommy would make a great host for a show! I know because he is already a great host of own podcasts and dvds!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay - I have to ask the obvious question - Is this the intended replacement for the New Yankee Woodshop?


----------



## remy97 (Feb 23, 2010)

i miss ol' norm


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

I just saw this Rough Cuts show on PBS the other night. It was great!!!!! At first, I thought it was going to be awful but I learned so much. I'm about to start on my dining room table and I loved the tips. Especially the table top glue up trick. The finishing tips were helpful too. I've been playing around with a bunch of finishes but haven't tried a wax yet.

I'm not going to say this guy is better than Norm but I can't think of a New Yankee show that taught me as much in one episode. Looking forward to the next show. And a repeat for that matter.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

When is the show coming to the Louisville, KY area? I haven't seen it on our KET channels yet.


----------

